# The Freebie



## Quibbelqurz (24 Gennaio 2011)

Ecco un altro film ... molto bello per un verso, istruttivo per un altro. Per chi vive in coppia e sogna di "tradimento" consenziente. Sentimenti, non però traditi il partner. Apparentemente semplice.







Bello da vedere, facile da comprendere, difficile affrontarlo una seconda volta, forse mai. Un tentativo di rompere le barriere e del tabù della coppia. Con successo? Non saprei ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1LCQ4Q7WYbA


----------



## aristocat (25 Gennaio 2011)

sembra molto bello, tu lo hai visto? è fatto bene?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Gennaio 2011)

E' molto bello, ma non è quello che ci si aspetta


----------



## aristocat (25 Gennaio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> E' molto bello, *ma non è quello che ci si aspetta*


e questo mi piace assai :sonar:


----------

